# Need Advice for Switching Subtrates



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I am planning on removing my flourite subtrate and replacing it with ADA Aquasoil in my 29 gallon tank. I have the aquasoil along with powersand and with the help of people from this site, I already know how I am going to do it.

I'll remove the fish and place them in a bucket with an airstone and maybe a heater if needed. I will then drain my tank, sucking up as much mulm as I can. I intend to purchase a couple more buckets today so I can save enough of my old water. I will then remove the flourite, clean the tank (would it be better to not clean the tank?). Once the tank is empty, I will add the powersoil and then cover with some mulm, then add the aquasoil. I'm not sure if I should clean out my filter (XP2), I'd like to remove the filtration pad and replace it, unless it would be better for the fish to leave it in.

After all the soil is in, I will add back half of the original water and then fill the rest with fresh water. How does this sound? Anything else I should or shouldn't do?

Now, I have ordered more plants, from a couple of different places because I plan on packing the tank as much as I can, my tank is moderately planted now. Should I wait until I have all the plants handy before I change the subtrate? I can do it next Saturday, as long as the plants come this week? 

I also just added another bulb to my tank, I was only running 1 65 watt bulb ( 10,000K/6700K) in my Current dual 2x65 watt satelittle fixture, so I just added another bulb to give me 120 watts of light. I'd like to know if I should wait until I change my tank over with soil and plants before uping the lighting or should I start now?

Any help is greatly appreicated!
Linda


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The only cleaning I would do of the tank is cleaning algae off the glass (if any). The filter I would throw out the old water, rinse the sponges/pads and replace filter floss. 

You can either weight on all the plants to get to you (if you have a place to put them) or go ahead and put in the substrate an the plants you already have. Then when the rest of the plants arrive take out some tank water and plant the rest. I would do which way is best for you.

I would probably go ahead and replace the bulb now.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Maybe I'll do that then, just to get it over with, I know it's going to be one long job but if waiting on the additional plants doesn't matter, I can do it this weekend then.

Thank you


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It does take quiet along time to completely redo a tank. I would do the same, break the task up a bit.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

A couple of quick things for ya'. If you have a shop vac, that'll make removing the gravel MUCH faster. Just drain as much water as you can, and then suck the rest out. 

You won't need any mulm over the Power Sand. I'm not sure if you've opened the bag of PS yet, but that's basically what it is. Looks like mulch with some Osmocote in it. 

As Trena said just clean any algae off the glass, and do a normal filter cleaning, and you'll be all set. Hope you like the AS/PS combo!

John


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Ajax said:


> A couple of quick things for ya'. If you have a shop vac, that'll make removing the gravel MUCH faster. Just drain as much water as you can, and then suck the rest out.
> 
> You won't need any mulm over the Power Sand. I'm not sure if you've opened the bag of PS yet, but that's basically what it is. Looks like mulch with some Osmocote in it.
> 
> ...


I second a shop vac for tearing down. Torn down my 75 gal in 15 min! I wouldn't even bother saving the mulm. Just too messy. Start new with the substrate/power sand, new water, and since you have the filter running already don't bother cleaning it for now. Use it for faster cycle. Works a lot quicker.

Have fun and good luck.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

LindaC said:


> I am planning on removing my flourite subtrate and replacing it with ADA Aquasoil in my 29 gallon tank. I have the aquasoil along with powersand and with the help of people from this site, I already know how I am going to do it.
> 
> I'll remove the fish and place them in a bucket with an airstone and maybe a heater if needed. I will then drain my tank, sucking up as much mulm as I can. I intend to purchase a couple more buckets today so I can save enough of my old water. I will then remove the flourite, clean the tank (would it be better to not clean the tank?). Once the tank is empty, I will add the powersoil and then cover with some mulm, then add the aquasoil. I'm not sure if I should clean out my filter (XP2), I'd like to remove the filtration pad and replace it, unless it would be better for the fish to leave it in.
> 
> ...


I would wait til the plants come in and do it all at one time. The lighting upgrade is perfect. I have 2 55w on my 29gal. Are you using CO2? If yes super! I'm not sure what kind of fish you have but normally I wouldn't add any fish til at least the 5th week.

From my experience with ADA substrate, I do 30% water change for 5-7day the first week. 2nd week- water change monday, wednesday, and friday. 3rd week and on- i start doing once a week. By the forth week, I add the algae fight crew(amano shrimp, ocats, and nerite snail). During this time the plants is adjusting to their new setting and the water parameter can balance out. I don't dose at all during this process. Let the goodies in the substrate do their thing. I start dosing maybe on the 5th week but very lean on it. I add fish maybe the 5th week or later is better. I have suggest this to a couple of friend from out of town with no aquarium experience with great success and no major algae issue so far. Now this is my take on it how I'm using this product. I'm pretty sure other have done it differently with much success.

Have fun!
Thanh


----------



## Briney (Jun 17, 2006)

A member of N.A.S.H. that is fluent in Japanese says that the bag of Aqua Soil says to do a water change every day for approx 2 weeks to prevent a P.H. or K.H. crash. I used only local houston plants which love hard water and they got nuked even with one water change a day. I would have had to do 2+ water changes a day. I just let it all die and let the buffers rinse out and am finally ready to re-plant now 3 weeks later!! my P.H. is stable but i have to keep an eye on my K.H. but just yesterday i got the idea to put Flourish Excell in for that problem. Be warned!!!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Are you using Brighty K in addition to the AS/PS? If not, that is probably the reason you had the problems. Brighty K contains bicarbonates which raise the KH. If you do water changes, and de-chlorinate using the recommended dosage of Brighty K for about 2 weeks you shouldn't see any crashes or problems. After the 2 week point I would just use Seachem Prime or a good carbon water filter when doing water changes. Use the Brighty K at recommended daily dosages after the 2 week point as well. 

At the very minimum I would suggest using Brighty K with the AS/PS combo, but would always prefer the whole ADA line. It equates pretty close to the same price per ml as Seachem's products, so why not? As a person who has experimented with different brands and methods with the AS/PS combo I can attest to the fact that it works much better when used as the system it was intended to be.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

See my problem is the fish, I currently have 4 Kribs, a pair of Blue Rams and a pair of apistogrammas in this tank and I have no other place to put them, there's no room in my 10 gallon tank. That is the reason for the mulm, this was suggested to me by a few people. They told me to remove the fish and place them in a large bucket with an airstone and a heather if necessary, change the subtrate, add the plants and then put the fish back in the tank.

I was worried about the fish not making it due to a cycle but was told if I used as much mulm as I could and kept the same filter, they would be okay. What do other's think?


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd say if you are really attached to those fish not to try it. I recently re-scaped mine, and I did basically the same thing with the exception of adding mulm. It took 8 days before the ammonia, nitrates & nitrites started to drop. That is much quicker than a complete new set up, but still it took a little time. I kept all of my shrimp in a small Cool Whip bowl (no air or heater) with some Java moss during that time, and put them in after it started to drop. I didn't lose a single one. Your fish should be fine (but probably not happy ) in a bucket for a week or so just to make sure everything is settled. If it were regular gravel or another substrate you might be ok on day one, but the AS/PS combo is known to have high concentrations of ammonia, nitrates & nitrites at start up.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Linda, I agree with what Ajax has said. 

AS/PS is known to release ammonia and for this reason the manufacturers specifically state not to add fish for several weeks. I have successfully kept fish alive in plastic containers for 7 - 10 days; (Breakingdown and rebuilding a 46g and/or 75g tank is much more work!) You do need a spare filter/powehead and heater running in the temporary home. I've also placed some driftwood or rockwork to give the fish some hiding spots and bondaries for stress reduction. I have used rectangular Rubbermaid storage bins, and other times a 20g plastic pre-formed pond liner (used for whiskey barrel ponds). I've hung an aquaclear on the rectanglular container. With the pond liner I've placed it up onto cinderblocks so I'd have the height needed to run my second canister filter (from my 75g).


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

What if I were to just add the Aqua Soil and leave out the Power Sand? I thought I read somewhere that it's mostly the Power Sand that releases the ammonia into the water column but may be wrong. 

Damn, the only reason I purchased the soil and sand is because I was told that it could be switched with no harm to my fish, but I'd rather just take the loss then jeapordize the fish, I mean, that's what it's all about anyway, the fish.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

LindaC said:


> What if I were to just add the Aqua Soil and leave out the Power Sand? I thought I read somewhere that it's mostly the Power Sand that releases the ammonia into the water column but may be wrong.
> 
> Damn, the only reason I purchased the soil and sand is because I was told that it could be switched with no harm to my fish, but I'd rather just take the loss then jeapordize the fish, I mean, that's what it's all about anyway, the fish.


I would use both the AS/PS together since you have it already. Any time you replace or do any major changes to your aquarium regardless of substrate being use, there will alway be stress put on your fish due to parameter issue and moving them around. It's the process that stresses them out. You just have to learn the art of patience. On APC, most people here are all about the plant.     Get a 5 gal bucket and an airstone and throw in some hardy plant if you have them. Make small water changes every couple of day depending on the fish load. I have done this before when tearing down all my tank to replace the substrate. They stay in the bucket for over 6 week. Now they are really happy in their new home til I move soon. 

Don't give up and good luck!

Thanh


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you Thanh, I think I may do just that, I'm going to purchase a larger bucket and put the fish in there with an airstone, heater and some plants and hope for the best.

Linda


----------

